# My mild Fiat crisis.



## Danno77 (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm really interested in the new Fiat 500 Abarth. Wife actually told me that I could have it, but I have to sell the Jeep (planned on selling it anyway),my 1976 Fiat 128, and my 1980 Fiat Spider. 

I got the 128 on a whim about a year and a half ago. Haven't made any progress on it, but was excited to have a Fiat sedan that can hold the family. 

I've had the Spider for about 5 years and have put a lot of work into the engine and some decent work into the interior and have been very slowly working on the body. i love this car, the styling is awesome and it's small, very much like riding a go cart. Nothing is more fun than cruising down a winding road on a crisp fall day with the top down and the heater on.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpi2IAec9Ho&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Is this thing worth it? Has anybody been in a situation like this before? I'm just having a hard time with the concept of losing the Spider.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 18, 2011)

Fix It Again Tony.  :lol:  Don't know about the car but we always said on the way home from the Fiat dealership you should pick up a case of good Chianti for your favorite FIAT mechanic.

BB - Sports car guy from the 1970's and 1980's


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 18, 2011)

I screwed up a quote and deleted her post by accident so I will re-type Kathleen's response to my post.

"pfffft"

Pfffft to you. My 1981 Triumph TR-8 sits outside as I type.


----------



## soupy1957 (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorry bud, but that car is the personification of "ugly" to me...................augh!!

Now the girl...................and the situation...............that's another matter...........

-Soupy1957


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Nov 18, 2011)

I bet Iseedeadbtu guy is gonna love that vid....
Just sayin... :lol:


----------



## velvetfoot (Nov 18, 2011)

I had a new 128.  Piece of crap.
I sat in a Fiat at a car show a couple of weeks ago.
It even has a crappy feel to it on the inside-the seat height handle felt like it was going to come off in my hand.
Very small in back.
Buy a MINI.  I got 73k miles on mine and love it.


----------



## mayhem (Nov 18, 2011)

I've been struggling to "get" the Abarth for a year or so now.  Saw one the other day too...its got to be one of the least attractive cars that its possible to make.  I don't understand why people are salivating over it...its ugly, expensive and doesn't seem to have any real innovations or anythng...just a copycat of the Mini or Ford Ka.

I like the video though.  



> Pfffft to you. My 1981 Triumph TR-8 sits outside as I type.



My 64 Spitfire is in my driveway...alas it needs a full restoration, but its a runner so there's hope for the old girl.


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 18, 2011)

I do admit it's an acquired taste. Should have said that there's a new car I want, but the old ones must go and left it at that.


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 18, 2011)

mayhem said:
			
		

> I've been struggling to "get" the Abarth for a year or so now.  Saw one the other day too...its got to be one of the least attractive cars that its possible to make.


you didn't see an abarth the other day unless you were in Europe. They just officially unveiled it at the LA Auto show on Wednesday and it won't be sold at dealerships until probably March of 2012.

They may be copying the Mini or the Ka, but I see it more as a retro of the original Fiat 500 that predates the mini by a good two years.


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 18, 2011)

velvetfoot said:
			
		

> I had a new 128.  Piece of crap.
> I sat in a Fiat at a car show a couple of weeks ago.
> It even has a crappy feel to it on the inside-the seat height handle felt like it was going to come off in my hand.
> Very small in back.
> Buy a MINI.  I got 73k miles on mine and love it.


Hope yours doesn't catch on fire.
http://wheels.blogs.nytimes.com/201...g-36000-mini-cooper-s-models-for-fire-hazard/


----------



## allhandsworking (Nov 18, 2011)

Not very good for scrounging!


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 18, 2011)

When I have my mid-life crisis I'll be learning more towards the Nissan Z or Subaru WRX . . . then again I've always been a Japanese sort of guy . . . of course if I had the money . . . the Nissan GT-R would be my ultimate mid-life crisis car.


----------



## Jags (Nov 18, 2011)

That car has the same lines as my dog trying to get rid of last nights burritos.

Just one dudes opinion.


----------



## jonwright (Nov 18, 2011)

Jake:  Have a WRX.  Just wrecked it so I may have a DEAL for you!

Jags:  That's just plain funny.

BTW:  my toddlers like to watch Top Gear with me.  They did a review of a (500, I think) Abarth a few years ago and called it "Nutters, absolutely maniacal" and other words to that effect.  I'll bet you can find their review on their web site.

The Italians get the emotions with a car like that.  Love that commercial.  They know a decision to buy a car like that isn't done via spreadsheet.


----------



## jonwright (Nov 18, 2011)

jonwright said:
			
		

> Jake:  Have a WRX.  Just wrecked it so I may have a DEAL for you!
> 
> Jags:  That's just plain funny.
> 
> ...


----------



## jonwright (Nov 18, 2011)

mayhem said:
			
		

> I've been struggling to "get" the Abarth for a year or so now.  Saw one the other day too...its got to be one of the least attractive cars that its possible to make.  I don't understand why people are salivating over it...its ugly, expensive and doesn't seem to have any real innovations or anythng...just a copycat of the Mini or Ford Ka.



As Jeremy put it in the review:

"160 HP in a car the size of a shoe...THAT'S FANTASTIC!"


----------



## billb3 (Nov 18, 2011)

You won't miss the 128 if you get a refrigerator box and put wheels on it.
(I had a 2 door) Loved the throttle lock "speed control".
Actually the refrigerator box will be roomier.





Every single person I've asked who had one overseas claimed  cheap parts as the reason they liked it. Never any other reason.
( A new Fiat, not a " antique reliving a childhood fantasy  aficionado" Fiat. )
A 124 I could justify keeping.


----------



## fossil (Nov 18, 2011)

That Abarth looks to me like it would be a hell of a lot more fun to experience from the inside than it is from the outside.  And, after all, when you buy a car, where do you figure you'll spend your time?  Rick


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 19, 2011)

Its like a friend of mine told me. There is nothing wrong with a big, ugly boat. You don't have to look at it.

Two thoughts about Fiat.
1. Why would they bother to try and sell cars in the US again? They have a worse reputation than Chrysler!  (see #2)
2. That's how bad things were for Chrysler, they needed Fiat to save them!


----------



## Dix (Nov 19, 2011)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> I bet Iseedeadbtu guy is gonna love that vid....
> Just sayin... :lol:



This is golden


----------



## Beer Belly (Nov 19, 2011)

I work P/T for Enterprise rent a car.....we had a few Fiat 500's in our stable.....it's not the Abrath, but you might want to rent one for the weekend before pullin' the trigger


----------



## raybonz (Nov 19, 2011)

That commercial rocks!! I think those Fiats are pretty cool looking myself.. I owned a MGB roadster with electric overdrive long ago and it was a blast to drive if I could keep it running lol.. Almost bought a TR-6 and regret that I didn't as I still love the looks of the TR-6.. I would think the Fiats are much more reliable now than they were back in the 70's.. They have been all around Europe for a century and are still popular.. Keep us posted..

Ray


----------



## btuser (Nov 19, 2011)

You can roll down the street like J-Lo.  

Don't be fooled with the rocks that she's got.  She's still Jenny from the block.


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 19, 2011)

raybonz said:
			
		

> That commercial rocks!! I think those Fiats are pretty cool looking myself.. I owned a MGB roadster with electric overdrive long ago and it was a blast to drive if I could keep it running lol.. Almost bought a TR-6 and regret that I didn't as I still love the looks of the TR-6.. I would think the Fiats are much more reliable now than they were back in the 70's.. They have been all around Europe for a century and are still popular.. Keep us posted..
> 
> Ray


The only car I have regrets about not getting was this MGB-GT that was for sale locally a few years ago. I didn't have the cash at the time, and I  found out real quick later on that $3k for a car in its condition is hard to come by. MGB-GT (BTW) was also designed by pininfarina, same company that designed my Spider.


----------



## Milton Findley (Nov 19, 2011)

I really do not want a Fiat as I am not a car guy.  

That was hands down the very best commercial I have ever seen though. Downright inspirational.


----------



## raybonz (Nov 19, 2011)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> raybonz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love the look of all British cars.. The Austin Heally 3000 was another favorite.. I was disappointed when the TR-7 came out with the wedge shape as it lacked the style of its predecessors.. Mechanically the British cars were good but electrically (Lucas Electric) they stunk! Mechanical lifters stunk too as they required adjustment.. Todays cars are so much better by comparison with so little maintenance and so much power and way better handling..

Ray

P.S. If you find an MGC (6 cylinders) or Triumph TR-250 (made for 2 yrs. before the TR-6) grab it as they are rare..


----------



## mayhem (Nov 20, 2011)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> mayhem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not sure what I saw then but it looked pretty much like this.  It was NOT a Smart Car, New Beetle, Mini or anything else I'm familiar with.







I was surprised I saw it too as I had not yet heard they were for sale in the US.  Maybe a grey markey car or a tet mule?  Dunno, but it was definitely an Abarth...its a pretty unmistakable car.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Nov 20, 2011)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> I bet Iseedeadbtu guy is gonna love that vid....
> Just sayin... :lol:



Am I really that transparent??

But seriously, back in the day when I worked in a shop, we ran the other way when Fix It Again Tony came in. Don't get me wrong . . . I am Italian. I like pasta. But rice burner beats pasta burner in cars, bikes and tractors!!

Not wanting to disappoint Gamma . . . 



			
				firefighterjake said:
			
		

> When I have my mid-life crisis I'll be learning more towards the Nissan Z or Subaru WRX . . . then again I've always been a Japanese sort of guy . . . of course if I had the money . . . the Nissan GT-R would be my ultimate mid-life crisis car.



I'm startin to wonder if Jake is my little brother no one told me about.

Oh, and for the record . . . that chick in Danno's vid is NOT Italian. No mustache :coolsmirk:


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 21, 2011)

ISeeDeadBTUs said:
			
		

> GAMMA RAY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well if only our Mom hadn't given us both up for adoption . . .


----------



## potter (Nov 21, 2011)

German BMW mini over Italian Chrysler anytime. Spend a bit more and you have a BMW 1 Series and a real car. (starts at 31k). It is kinda cute, but your spending a lot on style with Italian engineering (read "military intelligence", or" jumbo shrimp."). WRX if they could do the style.


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 21, 2011)

I totally deserve all of this, I admit that I sometimes provide my opinions and forget to answer the OP's question. I'm still trying to read back through to see which post tells me I should keep the old Fiats or buy the new Fiat. Those are the options. 

I don't think I can live without a Fiat. Not necessarily because I love the cars so much (trust me, the Spider is a blast to drive), but because the Fiat community is spectacular. They rival the quality of the people on this forum, IMHO. I've been a part of forums for Mustangs, Suzuki Aerios, old houses, Dodges, and Hondas. Those people are nothing like the people here or in the Fiat community.


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 21, 2011)

Sell the junkers and move up to a modern one. It has to be better than the old stuff. At least it will be under warranty for a while and it will be much more powerful and handle better too. While the old stuff is fun to mess with, new cars, maybe even Fiats too, are so superior to cars from even as little as 10 years ago.


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 21, 2011)

Never did post pics!


----------



## potter (Nov 21, 2011)

Drove a 128 briefly, then a 68 Volvo 144S. Both boxy and fun. Modern cars are better, more enjoyable, but most importantly are safer. According to a quick search the 500 has 7 airbags. I have a family, so I would go with the fun safe thing that isn't constantly in the shop. (And much better on the environment, exhaust wise.) Looks like fun.


----------



## mayhem (Jan 30, 2012)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> mayhem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reviving a long dead thread here. I've seen this little sucker probably a dozen or more times since this thread started.  Finally saw it standing still in a parking lot over the weekend so I grabbed a photo.  Then on the way into work this morning I saw grey one with red trim gassing up, it had CT plates.

Abarths have definitely been available in the US, at least in some fashion for a couple months now.  Don't know where they were purchased, but they can be had apparently.  This is the same car I saw in November...no way it can be mistaken for anything other than what it is.


----------



## Danno77 (Jan 30, 2012)

The regular 500 and the 500 Abarth look very similar. The sport version is likely what you saw. Go to a Fiat forum if you get really bored and tell them that you've seen the Abarth driving around for a couple of months now. See what they say.


----------



## mayhem (Jan 30, 2012)

So this is sort of like if Ford offered the Mustang v-6 for sale for a year or two before the GT went on sale and I saw a V-6 in the lot?

Had no idea we were talking about 2 different models/trim variants.  Much clearer now.  I thought the car was called the Abarth, period.  Didn't realize the Abarth is an upscale model.


----------



## Danno77 (Jan 30, 2012)

ok, now we are on the same page. Yeah, it's like the John Cooper Works model of the BMW Mini, or like the SVT version of a ford.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 30, 2012)

Personally, I don't go for highway hockey pucks, unless we're talking about the EXP (frog eye).  I guess the real question is what you plan to DO with them/it.

Is it going to be a daily driver of for cruise nights and car shows, or just to bomb around in and go out for ice cream?

Do you want to fix them, or send it to the dealer?

What would you think if you saw others like your car (less likely to happen with the classics)?

Would you miss the convertible, or is a hardtop ok?


----------



## mrjohneel (Jan 30, 2012)

I think the 500 Abarth (and the regular 500) is very sharp looking. Go for it!
I have another little car -- the Honda Fit. I do a lot of woodworking and with the seats dropped down I can haul 9.5 feet of lumber INSIDE the car. I've also transported my 28" snowblower and 20 cases of grapes for winemaking in it. I love that little car, and the Fiats I've seen on the road are very cool.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 30, 2012)

WHAT JUST HAPPENED AM I DRUNK  :lol: 

Pete


----------



## Singed Eyebrows (Jan 31, 2012)

velvetfoot said:
			
		

> I had a new 128.  Piece of crap.
> I sat in a Fiat at a car show a couple of weeks ago.
> It even has a crappy feel to it on the inside-the seat height handle felt like it was going to come off in my hand.
> Very small in back.
> Buy a MINI.  I got 73k miles on mine and love it.


The only new car I ever bought was a Fiat 1976 area 128 SL coupe. That cured me of buying new cars. When I was supposed to pick it up I was informed there was a hole in the cylinder head & oil was pouring out of it. There weren't any replacement heads in the US though. So they took it to a welding shop & welded her up. I put about 4,000 miles on it & the transmission started shifting less smooth. I dumped it as fast I could. Only thing nicer was the X1-9, where if an older one drove by you slowly you could throw a baseball at it & not hit anything, Randy


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 31, 2012)

Not to say they aren't good now, but I think it may be a while before Fiat really catches on in the US after the reputation they built in the 70s. Heck even Ford and GM make good cars now, no reason Fiat can't too.


----------

